# Uninvited snails



## Raws69 (27 Oct 2020)

Hi

starting to see quiet a few unwanted snails in the tank, been reading about the assassin snails but would they be ok in this type of substrate/carpet? how effective would just a few be?


----------



## Raws69 (29 Oct 2020)

Also I hear they bury themselves in the substrate, so assume they would end up digging up the carpet?


----------



## dcurzon (29 Oct 2020)

Esha Gastrpex on Amazon
Not tried it myself, apparently shrimp safe though.  
Ive actually not seen any snails recently (although I do still see tiny limpets).  I decided not to worry about the snails, if they're in the tank and not massively increasing in population then they'll not do any harm, and will actually help move the substrate about underground . Less available food = less snails.   I wasn't over feeding my critters, but I now tend to not feed at all at weekends giving them a fasting period.


----------



## noodlesuk (29 Oct 2020)

dcurzon said:


> Esha Gastrpex on Amazon
> Not tried it myself, apparently shrimp safe though.
> Ive actually not seen any snails recently (although I do still see tiny limpets).  I decided not to worry about the snails, if they're in the tank and not massively increasing in population then they'll not do any harm, and will actually help move the substrate about underground . Less available food = less snails.   I wasn't over feeding my critters, but I now tend to not feed at all at weekends giving them a fasting period.


Me too, I've learnt to love the snails (Physella acuta, bladder) in my tank, they don't seem to eat any live plants and help clear up anything the shrimp leave. I went through a phase of using a small container with 3-4mm holes in and an algae wafer. Leave it in the tank and the snails crawl in to feast, remove container and dispose/re-home of as required.


----------

